# Burning Dreamcast CD / Miscompare Errors



## raynor_ni (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey all, got myself a Dreamcast the other day (and it's great! WHY did I not get one before??)

Overall everything is working great but on some burns I get an error along these lines from Imgburn:

Miscompare at LBA: 45023, Offset: 2072
Device: 0xDA
Image File: 0xD5
Total Errors in Sector: 52
Note: The drive probably corrected the EDC Area because it's wrong in the image file.



If I ignore it and continue I get "The operation was completed successfully"
otherwise I get a fail.

My question is: is this a bad burn or is it good to go?
I haven't burned a CD is years (and never Dreamcast games) so I'm unsure.


----------



## tbb043 (Mar 19, 2018)

Will the disc play in a DC? if so, it's probably fine. I dunno ImgBurn, back in the day I remember discjuggler being the main software for DC backups, but that was like nearly 2 decades ago.


----------



## Advokaten (Mar 22, 2018)

Never had issues with this method.


----------

